# Insomnia



## apple (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it's probably just stress, but I haven't been sleeping well lately. What are some oils I can use before bed to help me get a decent nights sleep?


----------



## soapy (Dec 22, 2006)

try cammomile or neroli


----------



## Bliss (Jan 2, 2007)

3 drop lavender
1 drop clary sage

Mix 3 drops lavender and 1 drop clary sage with a teaspoon of milk or cream. Add to a warm bath & soak.


----------



## mai (Feb 23, 2007)

benzoin, chamomile and sweet orange, or ylang ylang, sends me to sleep each time used in a massage oil,


----------

